# Emergency Equipment



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Was reorganizing the Nimitz last weekend, and sorting through my "tools an stuff". On our last outing, my over zealous 5 year old got a little too excited while flushing the toilet, and has somehow managed to bend the actuator rod on the flush valve (Domentic toilet- original was plastic, replacement is brass). I was able to temporarily repair it, but noted that it was going to be replaced as soon as home port was reached. Now that it is fixed, it made me think that I should have a "spare parts" collection for "what if's". As such, this is what I am putting together for future repairs- because they never break/fall apart/whatever while you're camping in the parking lot of Campers World.

Spare...

Water heater anode
Water heater TP valve
30 and 50 amp trip fuses
12 volt blade fuses
10 feet of Pex tubing
2 in-line compression fittings
2 elbow compression fittings
Flush mechanism/ valve
replacement city water hose attachment

Thats what I got of the top of my head... anyone carrying something different- extra??


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Mine is not that advanced yet.

I got one of those plastic storage thingys from the fishing tackle area...with little dividers.

I keep spare bulbs for all the types of lighting fixtures.

I keep spare fuses (15 amp (most popular size), 30 amp (for the inline fuse for my landing gear), the self resetting circuit breaker (the little square green one)...I've got some of everything the camper uses. I don't have a spare main circuit breaker...but that's a very good idea.

Tape: duct, electric, teflon

Self adhesive felt

Zip ties

and our trusty Clamp-Tite Tool, with pliers, diagonal cutters and stainless steel safety wire.

Slide out lube

Silicone lube

WD-40

Slide out seal protector

Glass Cleaner

Water hose washers

In addition to basic handtools...I've got the clamp meter for trouble shooting electical stuff. Torque wrench for keeping the lug nuts tight. And measuring stuff...torpedo level, non-contact laser thermometer, tire pressure gauge, 12v test light, tape measure, digital level, etc...

I do have a replacement anode...but I keep it at home...it's most likely going in as a matter of routine maintenance instead of a break down.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I bring much of the above mentioned stuff. I also bring the roof repair tape, awning repair tape, JB Weld, extra sewer and water hoses. I carry two extra metal valve stems, needed one once and had a very hard time finding the right size. I carry tools and a drill. I like the idea of the compression fitting, next trip to Lowes.

kevin


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Everything!!
tons of tools, 3/8 and 1/2 inch sockets....up to 1.75", Wrenches, pliers, allan keys, u name it.......
Volatage/clamp meter
plumbers putty and tape
propane putty and tape
duct tape
common 1.25" plumbing pipes
wire and wire strippers
Hose washers/gaskets
screws and bolts.....including replacement reciever bolts.......... I may have had to torch one off this summer








torch
extra sewer fittings
Plastic welder
silicone
dricor tape
Tow Hooks
10 ton Bottle jack
Star wrench for lug nuts
wd40
first aid kit
fuses
zip ties
bulbs

.........etc.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

A serpentine belt! HA!

Craftsman socket set
18 volt cordless drill
Screwdriver bit set
Rubber mallet
1/2 inch drive ratchet handle (thanks Steve!)
screw assortment
Rope
Electrical splicing kit with strippers
high pressure compressor
Fuse assortment
Silicone spray
WD40

Kevin, never really considered spare parts before. Glad You brought it up. Think o will install 2 contractor work boxes in the bed of the space shuttle! Should be able to get just about one of everything in there! Wadda ya think!?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

clarkely said:


> Everything!!
> tons of tools, 3/8 and 1/2 inch sockets....up to 1.75", Wrenches, pliers, allan keys, u name it.......
> Volatage/clamp meter
> plumbers putty and tape
> ...


I'm pretty close to that plus:

On board 120v air compressor with 25' of hose and attachments

Little odds and ends

plug kit for tires.

John


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, I guess I travel pretty light. I carry a tool box with sockets, wrenches, screwdrivers and such. I have a few spare fuses, but should check and see which ones I really need. We don't tend to get too many miles from civilization, and I figure if something breaks down, I'll fix it if I can, fix it when I get home, or jump in the truck and head for a store. I do carry a spare tube and tire pump for the bikes!

Doug


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Spare set of TV keys
Extra batteries - all sizes
Solar cell

Looks like everything else has been called out.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

duggy said:


> Wow, I guess I travel pretty light. I carry a tool box with sockets, wrenches, screwdrivers and such. I have a few spare fuses, but should check and see which ones I really need. We don't tend to get too many miles from civilization, and I figure if something breaks down, I'll fix it if I can, fix it when I get home, or jump in the truck and head for a store. I do carry a spare tube and tire pump for the bikes!
> 
> Doug


Pretty much the same here - the 250RS has very limited outside storage and I cleaned it out today and removed items that I hadn't used up to this point. Other than the basic tools, if I need something else, I will wait or find a near by Walmart....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> A serpentine belt! HA!
> 
> Craftsman socket set
> 18 volt cordless drill
> ...


You just love to rub it in, eh?!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> Wow, I guess I travel pretty light. I carry a tool box with sockets, wrenches, screwdrivers and such. I have a few spare fuses, but should check and see which ones I really need. We don't tend to get too many miles from civilization, and I figure if something breaks down, I'll fix it if I can, fix it when I get home, or jump in the truck and head for a store. I do carry a spare tube and tire pump for the bikes!
> 
> Doug


Pretty much the same here - the 250RS has very limited outside storage and I cleaned it out today and removed items that I hadn't used up to this point. Other than the basic tools, if I need something else, I will wait or find a near by Walmart....
[/quote]

The lack of outside storage, and extra weight to drag around, are why I don't want to carry everything I think could possibly break. When I read these lists, I think "Where do you keep all this stuff?" If I was heading hundreds of miles into the backwoods, then I'd want to try to cover all the bases, but not for where we camp.

Doug


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

duggy said:


> Wow, I guess I travel pretty light. I carry a tool box with sockets, wrenches, screwdrivers and such. I have a few spare fuses, but should check and see which ones I really need. We don't tend to get too many miles from civilization, and I figure if something breaks down, I'll fix it if I can, fix it when I get home, or jump in the truck and head for a store. I do carry a spare tube and tire pump for the bikes!
> 
> Doug


Pretty much the same here - the 250RS has very limited outside storage and I cleaned it out today and removed items that I hadn't used up to this point. Other than the basic tools, if I need something else, I will wait or find a near by Walmart....
[/quote]

The lack of outside storage, and extra weight to drag around, are why I don't want to carry everything I think could possibly break. When I read these lists, I think "Where do you keep all this stuff?" If I was heading hundreds of miles into the backwoods, then I'd want to try to cover all the bases, but not for where we camp.

Doug
[/quote]
I do carry hack saws, drills and compressor as well








My current trailer is my first NEW Trailer............... Previous Trailers were used............. and things would break....so i just started accumulating....nothing worse than driving a 1/2 hour plus each way to go find a 2 or $3.00 part....... 
When we r camping i don't like to have to go to stores...... so i accumulated........i was up to 3 tool boxes in front storage.... I am now down to 1 specific 1 for the trailer and 1 general one in the front storage......as well as truck bed tool box.........

Its a matter of preference........and experiences.......... my experiences with past used trailers pointed me in the direction of a rolling work shop


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

KEYS ! Outback and Truck spares









I got one of those Trailer aid 'wedges' for changing a tire. I have been packing two bottle jacks and blocks of wood, may not need all that now.
Multimeter, tape, LED's and Light bulbs, weather radio, AAA, C, D, batteries, C-clamp, some of the Dicor lap sealant, Cat litter, extra box of Hornady JHP,& two trailer spare tires.
I need to get the extra water heater anode.
Good lists, thanks !!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

A lot of the stuff mentioned above plus a full set of extra Equalizer pins and clips. If I were to lose one of those, how would I get the Outback home?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow..I think I have 2 screwdriver and some duct tape.	If I can't fix it with that it will have to wait until I'm done CAMPING and I'll get'r done when I get home.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Having been a sailor all my adult life, I try and be prepared for any emergency. Dry land sailing I find is frought with less emergencys







I do however carry anything I might need for a repair. To the lists I've seen I would add bailing wire---can't take the farm out of the boy


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow..I think I have 2 screwdriver and some duct tape.	If I can't fix it with that it will have to wait until I'm done CAMPING and I'll get'r done when I get home.


I like this thought process.









I carry an extra set of Equalizer pins and clips just in case. I also carry a socket set with my torque wrench and a 10V Lithium cordless drill. I have a couple fuses. Finally, I have a roof patch kit, Gorilla tape and clear duct tape.

The way I see it is that I could patch up any small things that might go wrong. When I had the blowout that tore up the gas lines and fenderwell, I simply went to the nearest Home depot and bought all of the stuff to fix it. However I'm not carrying spare copper pipe, a flare kit, and fittings just in case I damage another gas line.









IMO, if you try to prepare for every contingency, you will drive yourself crazy. Rather have a couple basic supplies and get creative when something needs attention....


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

Tyvekcat - I like the extra box of hornady JHP!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Wow..I think I have 2 screwdriver and some duct tape.	If I can't fix it with that it will have to wait until I'm done CAMPING and I'll get'r done when I get home.


I like this thought process.








....
IMO, if you try to prepare for every contingency, you will drive yourself crazy. Rather have a couple basic supplies and get creative when something needs attention....
[/quote]
Yeah, us too although we _do_ have a little more than just screwdrivers & duct tape. Most of what we have, tho', are duplicates hoses, fuses, & "connectors". We do have spare low-point drain covers as we lost one on the road, someone else gave us one and, that weekend, when we were able, we went out and replaced the borrowed one and added one to our supplies.

Most of what we carry for "emergencies" is for the dogs!! Their 1st Aid "kit" is bigger than ours (actually, it's a big plastic box) and includes all the usual stuff *plus* Pumpkin Pie Filling (works WONDERS on indigestion), Liquid Electrolyte IV bag, tubing, & sub-Q injector (used in a severe "shock" situation), self-sticking wrap bandages, sheltie leg length "splint", cotton balls (absorbs stuff like glass, etc. OUT of the internal system if eaten after being soaked in milk), hydrogen peroxide & dog-dosage info (cleans wounds but also induces vomiting) & a sheltie-sized muzzle. We also ALWAYS determine where the closest vet is BEFORE we need them (nope - never have!)


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't forget the emergency supply of liquid refreshment!!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> A lot of the stuff mentioned above plus a full set of extra Equalizer pins and clips. If I were to lose one of those, how would I get the Outback home?


X2 I think those would be tough to find at Wally World, and I've had a clip fly into the grass a couple of times. So far, I've always found them.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I carry my AAA card (DW loves that tool most) and my handy toolbox wich for most country-boys (don't let the fact that I live in a suburb now fool you) carry duct tape, bailing wire, a hammer, and spare beer. Can't forget the spare beer. I can't believe no one mentioned that yet. Have you yet forgotten your first love?


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Hubby carries a tool set in the truck as well as the tool thing for the hitch when we camp, just in case. In the camper front storage compartment, we have a tool kit with must haves for those just in case times. We also have a box, thanks to the previous owner, with all sorts of fuses, bulbs, washers, plumbers tape, you name it.

My 'emergency kit' is different than his; I think like a mom. I carry a mom-made first aid kit in my truck at all times which consists of stuff for any ailment you may have as well. I also carry a small Costco first aid kit in there as well. I like mine better since it has the ice packs, benedryl, whatever oddities that I know we may need. Can't tell you how many places we have been in the past few years where there have been accidents, bee stings, whatever, and no one has a first aid kit available - I always do. I have a small kit in hubby's car and then in the camper there is an additional kit as well as extras of the liquid standard meds; tylenol, advil, benedryl, sudafed.

My dad has a bee allergy; if anyone in my family gets stung, I dose liquid benedryl immediately, I don't wait to see if someone reacts.

Hubby is Canadian - his 'emergency' kit includes Molsen and Moosehead; don't leave home without it....









My dad has been camping since before I was born and still is; he's 70, I am 45. His idea of 'emergency kit' is his credit card and he's a mechanic.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

At times, I guess I take my storage space for granted... I Forget that some Outbacks have rather limited carrying capabilities, so it is important to carry what is most important. Not to brag, but I still have cubby's and storage areas that are still empty on our RQS. I have all the basic tools as mentioned by everyone else (metric and SAE sockets, torque wrench, tool bag with all the basics- including WD-40 to make it go, and duct tape to make it stop). I was thinking more along the lines of "systems" replacement/ repair. I have the drawers of lightbulbs (for the Excursion too), batterries, and fuses galore. I have an old tackle box with about a million nuts/bolts/screws/nails/hitch pins/cotter pins.I figure that stuff will not go "bad", so I'll tuck it away for an emergency. In reading all the responses, (Thanks for all the good ideas) I have since added an "electrical" trouble shooting kit, with a crimper. clamps, meter (and more fuses!) along with electrical tape. I guess it's overkill, but an old saying brings out the former boy scout in me... "be prepared"


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> I carry my AAA card (DW loves that tool most) and my handy toolbox wich for most country-boys (don't let the fact that I live in a suburb now fool you) carry duct tape, bailing wire, a hammer, and spare beer. Can't forget the spare beer. I can't believe no one mentioned that yet. Have you yet forgotten your first love?


AAA - how do you like the coverage for the trailer - have you had to use it?


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

rdvholtwood said:


> I carry my AAA card (DW loves that tool most) and my handy toolbox wich for most country-boys (don't let the fact that I live in a suburb now fool you) carry duct tape, bailing wire, a hammer, and spare beer. Can't forget the spare beer. I can't believe no one mentioned that yet. Have you yet forgotten your first love?


AAA - how do you like the coverage for the trailer - have you had to use it?
[/quote]

I haven't had to use it yet, but I called to make sure it covered anything I was towing and they said most definitely. I guess I have double covereage because my insurance on the OB also has roadside assistance at no charge for tire changes and towing up to 100 miles.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> but an old saying brings out the former boy scout in me... "be prepared"


X2 and as a scout leader and parent of scouts....... I better be Prepared


----------

